# Grilling with mesquite no flavor



## howufiga (Feb 10, 2009)

since it was nice out here on Sunday, I decided to make some chicken leg quarters with mesquite.  I grilled them because it was getting late.  Now, when I use 3 good sized hickory chunks when using this method, I get a nice taste of hickory in the chicken.  I used mesquite chunks this time and I even used more and I couldn't taste a hint of it at all.  Maybe just a SLIGHT hint, but not really noticible.  I used about 4 good sized mesquite chunks.  If i use chips in a cast iron smoker box, I get the nice mesquite taste.  So do I just need to use more mesquite next time?


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

You mentioned that you were grilling, grilling usually doesn't take too long. I take it you didn't use an indirect method for smoking, and closing the lid? Forgive me if I'm speaking out of context, I'm not sure of the setup you're using. Mesquite is a pretty strong wood, it doesn't usually require many chunks, chips will burn much faster and give you smoke sooner than chunks. You may need to stick with chips if you're grilling, save the chunks for smoking.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 10, 2009)

What he said !!!!!


----------



## howufiga (Feb 10, 2009)

I used my CGSP grill.  I set up a mound of coals in the middle and placed the leg quarters around it away from the fire so it's indirect grilling.  The lid was closed.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not real sure what happened mostly due to the fact that I have never done what you did, but I do know this.

Mesquite is a very hot burning wood, that produces a lot of smoke. It can very easily be over done and get too much smoke therefore producing a bitter taste to meat. Don't get me wrong I use it all the time, just in moderation.

The problem may very well be that you used chunks instead of chips, therefore the wood never had a chance to get hot enough to produce the smoke you desired. I'm not sure if this is the answer but with out seeing it this is the best .02 cents I got.


Good Luck


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 10, 2009)

richoso1 is right, when grilling you should always use chips and leave chunks for smoking.  Grilling is a quick, high heat cook so you need the easy flammability of the chips to get that flavor.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotcha, thanks guys!  I'll try chips next time.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 11, 2009)

Did the chunks you used come from a bag? It is possible that they chunks were very old... Even mesquite degrades with age... Granted, much slower than some wood varities, but I've got some chunks that had no flavor at all...


----------



## desertlites (Feb 11, 2009)

I have 4000 acres of squite around me & use it all the time for indirect cooking-and thats just the fuel source-if u want squite flavor u want to use it as TBS-in other words as smoking-when I use raw wood for fuel I don't get much flavor from the wood-whatever wood I use.


----------

